# NEGIMAYAKI Japanese Rolled Beef with Scallions



## capecodder (Aug 25, 2001)

I've gione through a google search up to 10 pags deep with various spellings, but have not found a recipe for NEGIMAYAKI - Japanese rolled beef with scallions.

Usually I can duplicate almost any restaurant dish with a couple of tries, but this relatively simple dish has me baffled. I can't seem to find the correct cut of beef. I had assumed horizontally sliced flank or skirt but the texture is still off.

I have tried simple broiling and a combination of a brief braise followed by broiling and vice versa - yet neither seems right.

The glaze varies from restaurant to restaurant and I can approximate the terriyaki sauce I prefer.

Any recipes? Ideas?


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

spelling it "negimaki." I was able to turn up a number of recipes using that in Google to test it.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Have never made it, but milling through the asian supermarkets - particularly the Korean ones, you see packages of raw ultra thinly sliced meat frozen (probably sliced when frozen) Seems like these would work for the application you want - I think flank or skirt steak would be too tough.


----------



## capecodder (Aug 25, 2001)

I should have said that I also searched on "negimaki." I have gone thru gooogle 12 pages and I don't think any of themn are right on.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I agree with Tiger. I would try top round,tri tip ,partially frozen and sliced with an electric knife or slicer. Try small amount, if it doesn't work there is always Bragiole


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Negi Maki

Try a frozen beef shoulder or butt. Slice it thin on the slicer (while frozen) (kinda like carpaccio)and lay it on plastic in a rectangular shape till there is no holes showing. When you are finished slicing the beef should be thawed. Place in aprox 6 bunches of cleaned green onions. Using a sushi mat fold it into a roll and tie it with a blanched green onion. Make a stock and poach the beef rool till done aprox 6-8 minutes and serve with teryaki sauce. 


Enjoy


----------

